# Strange info the may help you outdoors



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

See? the grass isn't always greener on the "DARK SIDE" either...... Hope you are doing well....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I think the relaxed bowhand and release hand plays an important part in consistency.. I switched from a hand held back to my wrist strap hunting release, worked on fine tuning my grip position, which is now relaxed, and shot my first field shoot today.. better'd my scores from last year by over 20 points.. 

Now, if I can find a couple more tweaks, I'm gonna be gettin scores like you... :lol: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think the relaxed bowhand and release hand plays an important part in consistency.. I switched from a hand held back to my wrist strap hunting release, worked on fine tuning my grip position, which is now relaxed, and shot my first field shoot today.. better'd my scores from last year by over 20 points..
> 
> Now, if I can find a couple more tweaks, I'm gonna be gettin scores like you... :lol: :wink: :thumb:


You don't need to tweak anything...now you just have to learn to shoot BHFS:wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think you're far more tollerant of circumstances than I, because the first arrow launched, would have been joined by the release.

That would create more than BT---like brain tension !!!!

John may be right for more archers than want to admit , the fact that hand held releases need more control than some of us can muster at a given point in life.

I'm 66 yrs old but as hard headed as anyone.
The hand held release was so comfortable I knew it should be best for me.
After fighting it for months, and shooting really well for a few ends then getting flyers that made no sense. So I decided I'll try getting hand control out of the formula. 
I picked up an old wrist sling caliper, with only two fingers in very light contact with release, my shoulder supports all the load, and my arthritic grip on the release is not a factor.

The flyers are now just a tolerable group spread.

Not for all, but anyone who's having trouble dropping things, a lot more than when younger in yrs might want to consider the fact that your hand does not do the same thing each time any more, and by feel you can't tell the difference. If you could tell you wouldn't be dropping those things.

It is more fun just shooting well without fighting it, at least for me.

It's kind of an old guys problem, but it seemed like a good point to bring up.


----------



## Bob Dobalina (Apr 17, 2005)

That is something to think about.

I am gonna have to get back to you:embara:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I know that if I dont pull straight back on my release it gives me a left flyer, uphill, downhill, flatland, it dont matter. I finally narrowed it down to torque from my release hand pulling behind my head rather than straight back.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't need to tweak anything...now you just have to learn to shoot BHFS:wink:


I can do that.. I have my hunting rig.. it's actually a Martin..  It's legal. :wink:

edit... as a matter of fact, I think that's what I shot my first shoot with.. on the Billy hill... :becky:


C Doyle 88 said:


> I think you're far more tollerant of circumstances than I, because the first arrow launched, would have been joined by the release.
> 
> That would create more than BT---like brain tension !!!!
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that for me, it's as much my form as anything. I have a pretty good right arm, tho my left wrist's been busted a couple of times, it doesn't give me a problem. I just lock it up, bone to bone and I'm fine. I think my problem is a consistent release arm with the handheld. When I picked up my hunting release on a whim one day, my groups were cut in half.

I shot the longer targets, 50-65 yesterday very well. I was getting at least 3 outta 4 in the 5 ring all day. I had a couple 16's and one 15.. that hurt me.. but I'm still new to competitive archery. I have to work on my 80, it was so-so, but they were walkups, so by the end I was gettin 17's or 18's on em.  This July will mark my first anniversary... I'm gonna put the whoopin on the Billy hill... :becky: :cheers:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I can do that.. I have my hunting rig.. it's actually a Martin..  It's legal. :wink:
> 
> edit... as a matter of fact, I think that's what I shot my first shoot with.. on the Billy hill... :becky:
> 
> ...


You might have the equipment to shoot BHFS, but to shoot high scores with that equipment takes a lot of education and time spent on the course. I've seen you shoot, so I'm sure you'll be fine. Us guys with the moveable scopes and what-not have it easy compared to the pins guys on a field course (IMO).

I'm hoping to see you at the Hill Billy again this year, but I think I'll camp this time...just need someone to provide all the equipment:darkbeer:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Jarlicker,
Not sure what the cause is...but to start off with, your mental attitude is a good check. Everytime you come in and go onto a course, you have to KNOW you are going to shoot lights out (relative to yourself). Letting the thought of "that was a lucky round" or my shooting is not solid will only drag you down. If you are shooting better now, you have something figured out. You will go out and shoot the same scores. 

I think having meticulously set up equipment is a big part. Last year I had all kinds of sight trouble on the billy hill and it lead to me not being able to get my release to go, then to me getting frustrated...I bet I even whined a bit:embara:

In hindsight, it was the first time I shot a non-colorado field course. First time my bow experienced humidity, first time shooting with a group of people that I didn't really know at all. All of these things were great learning experiences. I have a different bow set up this year and I will go out there with very solid marks and will have things done 100% right. This will help me relax and it will reflect in my scores.

So I think what you are figuring out is that your time spent tuning has helped you trust your equipment. You already trusted your shot, now everyything can relax and you can let the big dog eat.

For all of that, you can buy me a beer at the Hill Billy:tongue:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I have already purchased the beer. Mac and I will have to somehow save one for ya.

You are 100 % correct on the mental additude.
While I am shooting well now. I am careful not to over do it. I want to shoot less arrows. Each one excellent and not shoot my self into a poor habit. Gradually build up into a longer shooting sessions.

My main key now is to remain relaxed and confidant.


----------

